# Test of Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM lens on Sony A7S



## Neutral (Mar 10, 2015)

Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM was always one of my favorite lens used on Canon 1Dx.
It was always perfectly focusing even wide open at F1.2 and providing very nice rendering.

Last year I started using A7S for low light shooting (as walk around camera) instead of 1DX and I was never disappointed as A7S was always providing better high ISO image quality at low light conditions compared to Canon 1Dx and also A7S is much more convenient as walk around camera. 

Few days back decided to test EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM on Sony a7S and see what would be result of that combo, especially using EF 85 wide open at very low light conditions.
First of all EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM focusing well with Metabone adaptor , though not very fast – for autofocus speed this combo definitely cannot compete with this lens on 1DX.
On the other hand, manual focus using this lens on A7 cameras is extremely easy and always precise (perfect) due to focus peaking feature on A7. As result, using Canon lens in manual focus is much more convenient and much easier than on any Canon camera. Especially easy and precise when using EF85 due to very shallow DOF at F1.2.
Below are some test results for those who might be interested 
First two photos are done at extremely low light condition , the rest at normal light.
Metadata are preserved in the attached images


----------



## Neutral (Mar 10, 2015)

few more test pictures of Canon EF85 on A7S

All images are exported from LR with JPEG quality 70% - so there could be seen some compression artifacts.
On original files in LR they could not be seen. 
100% JPEG files are two big to post to forum due to upload size limitations

Brightness value in image names is scene brightness from EXIF metadata.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Mar 10, 2015)

The results are very impressive, but what about the handling? The 85 F1.2 ii is a large, heavy lens so doesn't it feel rather unbalanced on the A4S?


----------



## Neutral (Mar 10, 2015)

Ian_of_glos said:


> The results are very impressive, but what about the handling? The 85 F1.2 ii is a large, heavy lens so doesn't it feel rather unbalanced on the A4S?



No, not at all. Does not feel that this combo is unbalanced or heavy.
Just use my left hand to keep lens and use manual autofocus ring with one of the fingers
Everything is very handy and convenient. All shots were done handheld.
Extremely easy to use and get precise focus.
One handy thing is that it is also possible to shift focus by slight movement of the body and watching focus peaking mask.
I think this is perfect combination to use EF85 wide open.

I tried EF85 earlier on a7R but on high res sensor lens imperfections wide open are very noticeable.
A7S is very forgiving to that. I am very pleased with this EF85 tests on A7S


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 10, 2015)

Neutral said:


> On the other hand, manual focus using this lens on A7 cameras is extremely easy and always precise (perfect) due to focus peaking feature on A7. As result, using Canon lens in manual focus is much more convenient and much easier than on any Canon camera.



That's interesting. I use focus peaking on my 5DIII all the time with Magic Lantern...as well as at least half a dozen other focus tools. While the A7 is a nice camera I dont see using it for what the 1DX was designed for. Fast action sports photography. A7 is just an ok walkabout camera.


----------



## Neutral (Mar 10, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> Neutral said:
> 
> 
> > On the other hand, manual focus using this lens on A7 cameras is extremely easy and always precise (perfect) due to focus peaking feature on A7. As result, using Canon lens in manual focus is much more convenient and much easier than on any Canon camera.
> ...



Yes, 1DX is for action/sport/events where instant and precise autofocus is required and A7S as general walk-around camera where fast focus is not so important but better higher ISO quality and lower overall weight are desired.
At ISO 6400 A7S is already better than 1DX and at ISO 12800 and higher ISOs difference even more noticeable.
Compared with 5DMIII difference in A7S high ISO performance is even more significant
In general A7S is very good as complementary camera to 1DX. 
I bough A7S spontaneously (I already had a7R - but could not resist temptation ) and since then I enjoy this camera and use it most of all. And after that my Canon 1DX is used now only as stated above -sports/actions/events. As far as for Sony A7R it is used mostly with Canon 17TSE or EF 24-70 f/2.8 M2. Maybe later with new Canon EF 11-24 which I am seriously considering to add to my lens kit


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 10, 2015)

Looks like a great combo for low light. I'm currently own a7s + fe 55mm f1.8. I too enjoy the low light shooting and compactness from this combo - hate the battery life though. 

I plan to build two systems: compact for still and DSLR 1Dx with larger L lenses.

1. Sony a7s + FE 55mm f1.8 plus NEW FE 28mm f2 + UltraWide Converter28mm to 21mm(both items are on pre-order) as my compact system.

2. 1Dx + 200mm f2 IS + 400mm f2.8 IS II for sports etc....

I do miss the Canon 24-70 and 70-200 a lot. On top of that, the new legend 11-24 is calling my name. 

EDIT: Here is one @ 40KISO, FE 55mm @ f1.8, 1/100. I applied 17NR in LR5. Not an ideal for commercial quality, but very doable for everyday photos.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 10, 2015)

Shot this one through the toy-window. The toy-window is about 1ft high from the ground. The swivel screen becomes handy when photograph kids at lower angle.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 11, 2015)

Neutral said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Neutral said:
> ...



The 11-24 I may rent first this time. While the reviews look good, I still worry about F4. The mirrorless cameras have their purpose no doubt. I often hear talking heads saying that DSLRs will be extinct soon. I think not. I love mirrorless for it's portability and light weight like you mentioned and I carry one when skiing. I would hate to fall onto a 1DX. Would likely suffer broken ribs...im sure the camera would be fine. However I cant see the mirrorless design replacing the DSLR. So far the EVFs dont cut it for me and what I shoot the most.


----------



## Nelu (Mar 11, 2015)

You mentioned "walk around camera" at least twice in your original message. I`m a bit confused since for subjects like yours you don`t have to walk around too much.
I`d rather see some real world examples, street photography preferably, where your Sony will focus so great manually with the 85mm lens, so that you don`t have to lug around the 1DX. I bet you`ll get some out-of-focus pictures but hey, if they`re noise free who cares about focus...
Sorry but your test didn`t convince me at all.


----------



## Neutral (Mar 11, 2015)

Nelu said:


> You mentioned "walk around camera" at least twice in your original message. I`m a bit confused since for subjects like yours you don`t have to walk around too much.
> I`d rather see some real world examples, street photography preferably, where your Sony will focus so great manually with the 85mm lens, so that you don`t have to lug around the 1DX. I bet you`ll get some out-of-focus pictures but hey, if they`re noise free who cares about focus...
> Sorry but your test didn`t convince me at all.



Sorry , I think you got a bit confused, *the subject of the thread is how good Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM performs WIDE OPEN on Sony A7S *and not how good A7S as walk-around camera which is completely different subject.

In addition, Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L II is not general walk around lens – this portrait lens mainly used for indoor shooting including low light conditions and it provides very pleasant rendering which I always enjoyed when this was used on 1DX.
With EF85 wide open with manual focus on A7S all pictures are always sharp even at extremely low light condition.

I did that tests for myself but was so pleased with the results that I thought that sharing results could be interesting for some people on this forum who have this lens or asking sometimes questions about this lens performance. 
There was no intention at all to convince anyone in anything, just to share information that could be useful for someone else. I love my Canon latest L m2 lenses and want to use them on Sony A7 bodies and possibly later on coming A9.
For example, my Canon 17TSE is used only on A7R body and not on Canon body. 

For walk around lens on A7S I currently use native Zeiss 24-70 F/4 OSS (not Canon EF 85mm F/1.2L II) and that works very well. 
This is very light and convenient combo. There is no issues to shoot with ISO up to 20000 and even higher.
As you asked , providing 3 pictures done outside at high ISOs done using A7S with Zeiss 24-70 F/4 OSS – see below. 
All shots done handheld.
Two at ISO20000 (20K) and one at ISO12800 (12.8K)

Now I am waiting for new Zeiss 35 F/1.4 for Sony E mount, which looks great (especially MTF) and this one I plan as walk around lens for outdoor low light shooting wide open with A7S. 
So it was interesting to see what I can get from A7S with fast lenses at F/1.4 and wider (Canon EF85 F/1.2) and this was reason for testing EF85 wide open on A7S.

It is also interesting to see Dynamic Range comparison of 5DM3, 1DX and A7S at different ISOs (see attached)
It is clearly seen that A7S DR at ISO 25600 is the same as DR for 5DM3 at ISO6400 even normalized to print 8mb size.


----------



## Neutral (Mar 11, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Looks like a great combo for low light. I'm currently own a7s + fe 55mm f1.8. I too enjoy the low light shooting and compactness from this combo - hate the battery life though.
> 
> I plan to build two systems: compact for still and DSLR 1Dx with larger L lenses.
> 
> ...




As for me I planning to add new upcoming native e-mount Zeiss 35 F/1.4 to A7S for outdoor low light shooting, I already have FE 55mm f1.8 but use it mainly with A7R. FE 55mm f1.8 is generally considered to be "mini Otus" Zeiss lens due to its extreme sharpness.

And possibly later I might to consider changing my 1DX to the 1DX mark II if Canon will be able to provide sufficient sensor quality improvements. 
Even one stop better high ISO performance would be OK - so that it would be slightly better at high ISO than Sony current A7S.

By that time I hope Sony also will come up with A7S mark 2 with even better high ISO performance than now and it will have in body image stabilization (IBIS).
Sony have published some interesting patents for improving sensor high ISO performance.
Than both cameras (1DX M2 and Sony A7S m2) would be extraordinary set for everything.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 11, 2015)

Neutral said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a great combo for low light. I'm currently own a7s + fe 55mm f1.8. I too enjoy the low light shooting and compactness from this combo - hate the battery life though.
> ...



I almost pre-order the new Zeiss 35 F/1.4, but decided not to at the end due to the size.


----------



## martti (Mar 13, 2015)

Normally, I do not 'love' mechanical objects but the EF 85mm *L* is an exception.
Thank you for posting your experience with the Sony FF. I won't go that way...another FF Canon body, maybe.


----------

